
Show HN: EZBudget: Interactive budget planner from 2012 - adamlangsner
http://www.mindlessflash.com/budget/
======
adamlangsner
Hi, I created this budget planner tool back in 2012 and haven't really added
to it since, but I've found it really useful tool over the years. It projects
your budget into the future and makes it easy to see if you've overspending or
underspending.

I'm looking for some feedback on it:

Do you find it useful?

Are there features you'd like to add?

Are there other products that do a better job of this?

All the budget data is stored in localStorage, nothing is being tracked,
there's no server just a backbone app on S3.

Thanks!

